

Apple and Their Quirky Design Decisions - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2011/12/5/apple-and-their-quirky-design-decisions.html

======
dextorious
Too devoid of content. The larger part that could be considered an argument,
is this:

"""It’s hard to look many of Apple’s own super glossy and reflective candy
coloured icons and not think: “what the heck?”"""

Actually, it's not hard at all. The majority of Apple's own icons are just
fine. And even if they were not, this is still not exactly evidence about
"quirky design decisions" nor explanation why the author of the post "lost
faith" in Apple's design circa 2009.

~~~
alexknight
Perhaps "questionable" would have been a better adjective than "quirky."

~~~
dextorious
Well, Apple has made lots of questionable design choices, but I don't think
iOS icons are one.

For example:

1) The removing of color from Finder icons. 2) Translucent menubar? 3) Silly
3D Dock? 4) Differing close/minimize/adjust placement/size of window icons? 5)
the drag down to open iOS notifications screen with no affordance to even know
there is one 6) ...

